# Kreditkarten



## silviomopp (8. April 2012)

Ich hab mal ne Frage , an alle , die schon mal in den USA waren . Wir haben vor, im Sommer für ein paar tage nach New York zu düsen..  Welche Kreditkarte soll ich nehmen , hab nur Visa |kopfkrat oder doch eher nur Bares mitnehmen ..

Danke ...und gibts da auch Angelgeschäfte ??


----------



## antonio (8. April 2012)

*AW: Kreditkarten*

angelgeschäfte in den usa?
die gibts da absolut nicht.

antonio


----------



## LordHelmchen (8. April 2012)

*AW: Kreditkarten*

Kreditkarte würde ich immer Visa nehmen. Die wird überall akzeptiert. Ich habe für den Notfall noch eine Mastercard (Prepaid) dabei.

Nach Angelgeschäften in NY habe ich nicht geschaut, habe mich in Florida eingedeckt gehabt.


----------



## hanzz (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kreditkarten*

Mal Google gefragt ?

hab mal nach "fishing new york" gefragt.....


----------



## silviomopp (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kreditkarten*

Jo Danke euch erstmal !!


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kreditkarten*

Moin!

Hatte bisher nie bargeldlose Probleme mit meiner SPK-VISA, wurde immer problemlos akzeptiert.

Wenn Du günstig an Cash kommen möchtest, dann kann ich das Girokonto bei der DKB Bank http://www.dkb.de empfehlen.

Dort bekommt man zu dem kostenlosen Giro eine Visakarte mit der 
man weltweit kostenlos Geld abheben kann. Da man ohne regelmäßige Geldeingänge auf dem Giro nur einen kleinen Kreditrahmen bekommt (ca 200€) sollte man allerdings die Karte Prepaid nutzen und vorher Geld aufladen.

So werden maximal die Gebühren bei der Bank vor Ort (Wallmartautomat war z.B. immer kostenlos) fällig und man bekommt die Kohle zum sehr guten Wechselkurs der dem Googlekurs sehr nahe ist. Vergleich das mal mit dem Kurs den Dir Deine Bank in Deutschland bietet  

Das Geld welches man auflädt wird übrigens verzinst, und das 
gar nicht so schlecht wenn man es mal mit dem Giro vergleicht.


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kreditkarten*

Ja, Visa geht auf jeden Fall klar, uneingeschränkt, sogar in der Metro/ U-Bahn kannste mit der Visa zahlen! War letztes Jahr im Juni dort- wunderschön!


----------



## Snapperfreund (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kreditkarten*

Hoffe, ich bin nicht zu spät...

VISA + USA = Kein Problem (falls der Kreditrahmen stimmt |supergri)

Der Tip mit der DKB-Visacard ist übrigens sehr gut. Beste Erfahrungen gemacht (=keine Gebühren) in Kanada und Neuseeland. Und da das Konto und die Karte auch nix kosten, kann man eigentlich nicht viel verkehrt machen. Geldautomaten gibt es genügend, so dass das Bare auch verfügbar ist.

Zum Thema Angelgeschäfte: Jeder bessere Walmart hat ne Angelabteilung für das Nötigste. Falls Du in den USA in einen richtigen Angelladen gehst, bekommst Du a) Stielaugen,  b) Probleme mit dem Kreditkartenlimit und c) bei der Rückreise ein Übergepäckproblem.

Petri Heil  #:


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kreditkarten*

Und d) ein Einfuhrfreimengen Problem


----------

